# BEROXpert SuperFLEX finishing blade at All-Wall.com



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello everybody, 
good NEWS for all drywallers and finishers.
The BEROXpert SuperFLEX finishing/smoothing blade is now available at All-Wall.com your favorite drywall tool online store.http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/T...ainless-Steel/

Just order and get your job done so easy.

Video: https://youtu.be/0klw1Y96AEI

BEROXpert
Simply Better Tools


----------

